# NEW YEARS SHOW & HOP



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

*********N~D~N*********
Productions

Presents New Years Show & Hop at malaga park Fresno County Ca. 1/1/09 2nd annual hop and bike show......

as for hop 1st place pay outs $300 per catagory

1st street single pump

1st shop single pump

1st truck single pump

1st double pump

1st radical hop


As fo lowrider bikes

Street custom 1st 2nd

Mild custom 1st 2nd

Full custom 1st 2nd

Trikes 1st 2nd

Best of show bike $200

For more info call Joe at Cut throat customs (559) 903-5478


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 9 2008, 07:49 AM~12377317
> **********N~D~N*********
> Productions
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

if i dont go to l.a i'll take my kids bike!


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 9 2008, 07:49 AM~12377317
> **********N~D~N*********
> Productions
> 
> ...



ill be there :biggrin:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

mini impressions b.c. will be there we had a blast at last year show


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_After all the chatter, I will be there to watch this hop._


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Dec 12 2008, 07:11 PM~12416037
> *After all the chatter, I will be there to watch this hop.
> *



TTTTTTTT NATIVE PRIDE REP'N THE 559


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

WE'LL BE THERE


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT THE CHATTER ON POST YOUR RIDES 559 YEAH IT SHOULD BE INTERESTING :uh:


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_WHUT UP ISSAC, CAIN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE_


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Dec 13 2008, 02:28 PM~12421401
> *WHUT UP ISSAC, CAIN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE
> *


you know this im just hoping all is well let the cars do the talking i dont like to see drama in the 559 but at the same time i like to see a good hop with so much build up i just hope it is just build up not drama


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Dec 14 2008, 01:14 AM~12425317
> *you know this im just hoping all is well let the cars do the talking i dont like to see drama in the 559 but at the same time i like to see a good hop with so much build up i just hope it is just build up not drama
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Dec 14 2008, 12:14 AM~12425317
> *you know this im just hoping all is well let the cars do the talking i dont like to see drama in the 559 but at the same time i like to see a good hop with so much build up i just hope it is just build up not drama
> *


_X2_


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Dec 14 2008, 07:59 PM~12429924
> *X2
> *


What up Vic your in Fresno now Damn Homie you Change addresses like if there were a pair of socks. LOL


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 14 2008, 10:38 PM~12431741
> *What up Vic your in Fresno now Damn Homie you Change addresses like if there were a pair of socks.  LOL
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## 83lowlow (Sep 20, 2005)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 14 2008, 09:38 PM~12431741
> *What up Vic your in Fresno now Damn Homie you Change addresses like if there were a pair of socks.  LOL
> *


_Whut up Richie, job in LA shut down do to the crisis, back in Fresno hommie. Dadysgirl will have add ons for next year. I see you were in M-Town this weekend, dadysgirl is shy of the rain. See yu at da hop._


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Dec 15 2008, 08:18 PM~12439775
> *Whut up Richie, job in LA shut down do to the crisis, back in Fresno hommie. Dadysgirl will have add ons for next year. I see you were in M-Town this weekend, dadysgirl is shy of the rain. See yu at da hop.
> *


Im glad to here your in Fresno now Let me know when you go to shows out of town you know im Down. Seeyou at the toy drive this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_4-SHOW BRO._


----------



## VP.TufeNuf cc. (Dec 4, 2007)

TUF-E-NUF WILL BE THERE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Dec 18 2008, 07:11 PM~12469673
> *ttt
> *


WHAT NEW KIPPY.


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

same o thing just a different day


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

ttt for indian joe and chris putting fresno on the map these 2 guys are behind the scene guys that help out all local shows events bar b q s every thing that goes on around these 559 streets and have also helped out a lot of us street riders big ups to these brothers really stand up guys they deserve all the respect we can give em no questions asked there quick to lend a hand god bless them and there families peace TUF E NUF CUSTOMS


----------



## DRAGON66 (Oct 25, 2007)

YUP YUP ILL B THERE


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Dec 20 2008, 12:42 AM~12481878
> *ttt for indian joe and chris putting fresno on the map these 2 guys are behind  the scene guys that help out all local shows events bar b q s every thing that goes on around these 559 streets and have also helped out a lot of us street riders big ups to these brothers really stand up guys they deserve all the respect we can give em  no questions asked there quick to lend a hand god bless them and there families  peace  TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
> *


_X2_


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

SOUNDS GOOD....IF MAJESTICS L.A DOESNT WORK OUT WOULDNT MIND CHECKING THIS OUT :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

TTT

4

Da

559


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

WELL BE THERE SUPPORTING THE 559 AND THAT NATIVE PRIDE EVEN THOE WE GOT 4 CARS DOWN IT WAS 3 BUT TODAY AFTER HANDING OUT TOYS FROM THE TOY DRIVE ONE OF MY MEMBERS WRECKED HIS RIDE SUCKS BUT WELL STILL BE THERE


----------



## showtime (Jul 17, 2007)

ThE MaStErMiNd aNd ThE sHoWsToPpEr WiLl dEfInAtLeY bE mAkInG aN ApPeArAnCe...

What's Up GILLY?????


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

JUST DIPPIN WILL BE THERE DOING THE DAMM 559 IS ON TOP OF THANG THIS THIS YAER AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!2009


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by showtime_@Dec 21 2008, 07:18 PM~12492872
> *ThE MaStErMiNd aNd ThE sHoWsToPpEr WiLl dEfInAtLeY bE mAkInG aN ApPeArAnCe...
> 
> What's Up GILLY?????
> *



It all good me and david got something cooking for you ahahahahaa :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Dec 21 2008, 07:06 PM~12492771
> *WELL BE THERE SUPPORTING THE 559 AND THAT NATIVE PRIDE EVEN THOE WE GOT 4 CARS DOWN IT WAS 3 BUT TODAY AFTER HANDING OUT TOYS FROM  THE TOY DRIVE ONE OF MY MEMBERS WRECKED HIS RIDE SUCKS BUT WELL STILL BE THERE
> *


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 1 TUF BABY LAC (Aug 25, 2008)

SHOULD B THERE......SOUNDS GOOD!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Dec 20 2008, 01:42 AM~12481878
> *ttt for indian joe and chris putting fresno on the map these 2 guys are behind  the scene guys that help out all local shows events bar b q s every thing that goes on around these 559 streets and have also helped out a lot of us street riders big ups to these brothers really stand up guys they deserve all the respect we can give em  no questions asked there quick to lend a hand god bless them and there families  peace  TUF E NUF CUSTOMS
> *


tttmft


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

so whos comeing to hop :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 24 2008, 11:38 AM~12517125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

just dippin c.c


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttt


----------



## TU SAVES (Dec 24, 2008)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TU SAVES_@Dec 26 2008, 07:37 PM~12533141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYYFatzIQnY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

cant wait less than a week away.....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

BE THERE OR BE SQUARE


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Dec 26 2008, 10:56 PM~12534675
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYYFatzIQnY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 26 2008, 11:26 PM~12534899
> *cant wait less than a week away.....
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_yyyyyyyyyyuuuuuuuuuuppppppppppppp, almost time_


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 12 2008, 01:38 PM~12412958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

any hop rules?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Dec 27 2008, 08:06 PM~12539712
> *
> *


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Dec 27 2008, 08:06 PM~12539712
> *
> *


are we going to see the el camino in action.. :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 27 2008, 11:41 PM~12541737
> *are we going to see the el camino in action.. :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

how about some rules?


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 28 2008, 12:34 PM~12543983
> *how about some rules?
> *


im gonna see him today ill find out


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 28 2008, 12:34 PM~12543983
> *how about some rules?
> *


are you coming up (crazy gas hopper) the grass is still messed up at that park you mowed with your back bumper :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

street riders single pump max lock up 28 max bat 10 gotta be tagged or number
sigle pump shop cars max lock up 37 12 bat max no tags 
single pump trk max is 37 inch lock up 12 bat
double pump max lock is 40 only alter is upper trailing bottom must be in stock location original max bat 16
radical hop all veh compete in same cat.no rules other then stated
air bags hop got what you brought
all hop cat have 3 car rule and the pay out just went from 300 too 400 there will be a bike show best of show is 200 plus 5 ft trophy booths are free if any body wants to set up brought tooo you by ENTRY FEE IS 25.00 FOR EACH HOPPER
NDN PRODUCTIONS REPN THAT 559 


NO ATTITUDE NO COLORS WE ARE HERE TOOOO HAVE FUN FAMILY EVENT BIKE FEE IS 10.00 TO ENTER


----------



## KreWx8 (Mar 16, 2008)

:0


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 12 2008, 01:38 PM~12412958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PAY OUT JUST WENT UP A HUNDRED DOLLARS 
WHAT A HUNDRED DOLLARS YUP A HUNDRED DOLLARS NDN PRODUCTONS WANTS TO PAY TO SEE WHAT YOU GOT FOR 2009 ALL HOPPERS BRING IT ON HELP US TO HELP YOU NOT HAVE TO DRIVE SO FAR FOR THE NEW YEAR LETS BRING THIS SHIT TO THE CENTRAL AS LONG AS IT KEEPS GETN BIGGER THEYLL KEEP THROWING IT EVERY YEAR BIG UPS TOO INDIAN JOE AND HIS BROTHER CHRIS FORMAKING IT HAPPEN IN THE 559 SUPPORT THIS SHIT


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

are you dqed if you get stuck?


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 28 2008, 04:03 PM~12545254
> *are you dqed if you get stuck?
> *


no you will not be dqd


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 28 2008, 04:03 PM~12545254
> *are you dqed if you get stuck?
> *


no you will not be dqd


look at newstyle 64 profile thats what we want to see the car on its back tho


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

you wont be but i think most people up here know its a no no getn stuck sucks hopefully the lock up rule will make it hard well lets ask who is comming to the hop to get stuck 559 reply


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

either come back down or flip it


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

so will the hop before you get stuck be the one that counts or where you get stuck?


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ttmft


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 28 2008, 05:34 PM~12545885
> *so will the hop before you get stuck be the one that counts or where you get stuck?
> *



you can call Joe for all questions (559) 903 5478


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

address  MALAGA PARK,3582 S WINERY,FRESNO,CA


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Dec 27 2008, 11:41 PM~12541737
> *are we going to see the el camino in action.. :biggrin:
> *


One day grasshopper, one day! :biggrin:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

ill be there


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Dec 28 2008, 07:47 PM~12547011
> *One day grasshopper, one day! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Dec 28 2008, 01:24 PM~12544639
> *street riders single pump max lock up 28  max bat 10 gotta be tagged or number
> sigle pump shop cars max lock up 37 12 bat max no tags
> single pump trk max is 37 inch lock up 12 bat
> ...



FOR THE HOPPERS DOES THAT MEAN THEY DONT GET THE FULL PAYOUT IF THERE IS ONLY 1 CAR IN THEIR CATAGORY?

JUST ASKING YOU KNOW SOME PEOPLE ONLY GIVE HALF IF ITS NOT A FULL CATAGORY.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 28 2008, 10:06 PM~12548365
> *FOR THE HOPPERS DOES THAT MEAN THEY DONT GET THE FULL PAYOUT IF THERE IS ONLY 1 CAR IN THEIR CATAGORY?
> 
> JUST ASKING YOU KNOW SOME PEOPLE ONLY GIVE HALF IF ITS NOT A FULL CATAGORY.
> *


TRUE DAT BUT JOES KNOWN TO ALWAYS TAKE CARE OF THE PEEPS ONE WAY OR ANOTHER HOMIES DOWN FOR HIS ESPECIALLY WHEN HIS NAME BEHIND IT


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 28 2008, 07:26 PM~12546810
> *you can call Joe for all questions (559) 903 5478
> *


its always better to have the full rules posted here instead of individuals calling to find them out. makes it easier for everyone


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Dec 28 2008, 09:10 PM~12548398
> *TRUE DAT BUT JOES KNOWN TO ALWAYS TAKE CARE OF THE PEEPS ONE WAY OR ANOTHER HOMIES DOWN FOR HIS ESPECIALLY WHEN HIS NAME BEHIND IT
> *



JUST ASKING BETTER TO KNOW WHAT TO EXPECT.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 28 2008, 10:12 PM~12548417
> *JUST ASKING BETTER TO KNOW WHAT TO EXPECT.
> *


YEA TRUE


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Dec 28 2008, 10:10 PM~12548398
> *TRUE DAT BUT JOES KNOWN TO ALWAYS TAKE CARE OF THE PEEPS ONE WAY OR ANOTHER HOMIES DOWN FOR HIS ESPECIALLY WHEN HIS NAME BEHIND IT
> *



true dis


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Dec 28 2008, 02:24 PM~12544639
> *street riders single pump max lock up 28  max bat 10 gotta be tagged or number
> sigle pump shop cars max lock up 37 12 bat max no tags
> single pump trk max is 37 inch lock up 12 bat
> ...


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

hey guys your questions are legit but i think joes just trying to get something going here in the 559 its just supposed to be for fun him and his bro puttin everything up no sponsers no help hes just trying to get shit poppin here in the 559 come out and have some funnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn he always supports all the local shows from san jose to bakers


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

its a long drive from the bay i like to know all the rules ahead of time is all. so is it when you get stuck or the hop before that counts?


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

are there vendors spot available? how much?


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 29 2008, 10:31 AM~12550893
> *are there vendors spot available? how much?
> *



yes theres vendor spots available youll probally want to get there about 9;30 or ten thats when joe said hes gonna get there the spots are free


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Dec 29 2008, 11:36 AM~12551292
> *yes theres vendor spots available youll probally want to get there about 9;30 or ten thats when joe said hes gonna get there the spots are free
> *



can't go wrong with that :biggrin: plus I have to pick up a rim from West Coast Tires :biggrin:


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

so whats the payout for the 3wheelers :dunno:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EPIDEMIC_@Dec 29 2008, 02:16 PM~12552372
> *so whats the payout for the 3wheelers :dunno:
> *



$200 best of show over all


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Dec 29 2008, 11:49 AM~12551364
> *can't go wrong with that  :biggrin: plus I have to pick up a rim from West Coast Tires  :biggrin:
> *


CABRON :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 30 2008, 11:10 AM~12560179
> *$200 best of show over all
> *


MAN I NEED TO BUILD A BIKE TOO :biggrin:


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 30 2008, 11:10 AM~12560179
> *$200 best of show over all
> *


do i go againt 2 wheelers :0


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

it's ready


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Dec 30 2008, 08:43 PM~12564812
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that the old masda


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

LOOKS LIKE ILL BE OUT THERE FOR THIS EVENT. THE HELL WITH DRIVING DOWN SOUTH. WHEN I CAN STAY LOCAL.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Dec 30 2008, 11:59 PM~12566952
> *559 IS WHERE ITS GOING DOWN :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

559 IS COMEING UP ON TOP AND IT'S GOING TO STAY LIKE THAT COME ON 559 STAN THE FUCK UP AND REP SEE YOU ALL AT THE NEW YEAR'S HOPP!!!!!!!! LET'S DO IT BIGGER THAN EVER!!!!!!!!!!! MUCH LOVE TO EVERY ONE IN THE 559 FROM JUST DIPPIN C.C !!!!!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNXaIOV57rg


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Dec 31 2008, 12:10 AM~12567038
> *559 IS COMEING UP ON TOP AND IT'S GOING TO STAY LIKE THAT COME ON 559 STAN THE FUCK UP AND REP SEE YOU ALL AT THE NEW YEAR'S HOPP!!!!!!!! LET'S DO IT BIGGER THAN EVER!!!!!!!!!!! MUCH LOVE TO EVERY ONE IN THE 559 FROM JUST DIPPIN C.C !!!!!!!!!    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNXaIOV57rg
> *


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

WE TAKEING OVER!!!!!!!!!!!559


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

CALI LIFE VIDEO'S VOL.3 THE NEW'S ONE COME OUT 1/1/09 GET YOUR COPY'S BCUZ THERE GOING TO SELL FAST THEY WILL BE SOLD AT THE NEW YEAR'S HOP !!!!!559 OVER THAT DVD


----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

what time does all this start?


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

be safe 559 post pics of the hop


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Dec 30 2008, 05:27 PM~12563048
> *CABRON  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




:biggrin: 

how u been homie? I guess I better call the tire shop make sure they are open tomorrow


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EPIDEMIC_@Dec 30 2008, 07:33 PM~12564031
> *do i go againt 2 wheelers  :0
> *


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EPIDEMIC_@Dec 31 2008, 12:28 PM~12570254
> *
> *



Yes


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

one more day


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 31 2008, 10:49 AM~12569563
> *what time does all this start?
> *



11am till 3pm


bike set up hours are from 7am till 11am


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 31 2008, 12:49 PM~12570390
> *11am till 3pm
> bike set up hours are from 7am till 11am
> *


are you guys taking your bikes ???


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@Dec 31 2008, 01:05 PM~12570475
> *are you guys taking your bikes ???
> *



yes :biggrin:


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Dec 31 2008, 12:45 PM~12570369
> *Yes
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: ill be there but to see the hop


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

wat time is the hop going to start


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 30 2008, 11:57 PM~12566931
> *LOOKS LIKE ILL BE OUT THERE FOR THIS EVENT. THE HELL WITH DRIVING DOWN SOUTH. WHEN I CAN STAY LOCAL.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Dec 31 2008, 06:58 PM~12573347
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


now thats the attitude support your people


----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

THAT'S RIGHT CALI LIFE V.3(KING OF CALI) WILL MORE THAN LIKELY GO ON SALE TOMORROW AT THE SHOW SO BRING OUT $15 & BE READY TO GET UR COPY!!!! THESE WILL GO FAST!!!

DVD RUN TIME IS 3 HOURS & 29 MINS!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Dec 31 2008, 08:23 PM~12573971
> *THAT'S RIGHT CALI LIFE V.3(KING OF CALI) WILL MORE THAN LIKELY GO ON SALE TOMORROW AT THE SHOW SO BRING OUT $15 & BE READY TO GET UR COPY!!!! THESE WILL GO FAST!!!
> 
> DVD RUN TIME IS 3 HOURS & 29 MINS!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


tommy change your avitar pic already foool it gots paint


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Dec 31 2008, 12:10 AM~12567038
> *559 IS COMEING UP ON TOP AND IT'S GOING TO STAY LIKE THAT COME ON 559 STAN THE FUCK UP AND REP SEE YOU ALL AT THE NEW YEAR'S HOPP!!!!!!!! LET'S DO IT BIGGER THAN EVER!!!!!!!!!!! MUCH LOVE TO EVERY ONE IN THE 559 FROM JUST DIPPIN C.C !!!!!!!!!    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNXaIOV57rg
> *


now thats what im talking about


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Dec 31 2008, 07:47 PM~12574133
> *tommy change your avitar pic already foool it gots paint
> *


CAN'T CHANGE IT TIL ITS DONE... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

looks good now homie big ups to just dippin reppin that 559 doing it big and straight clownin,559 is on top of the game right now on the street scene


----------



## 1 TUF BABY LAC (Aug 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Dec 31 2008, 08:23 PM~12573971
> *THAT'S RIGHT CALI LIFE V.3(KING OF CALI) WILL MORE THAN LIKELY GO ON SALE TOMORROW AT THE SHOW SO BRING OUT $15 & BE READY TO GET UR COPY!!!! THESE WILL GO FAST!!!
> 
> DVD RUN TIME IS 3 HOURS & 29 MINS!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: REPPIN THE BIGG 559 GOOD LOOKIN OUT HOMIES!!!


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Dec 31 2008, 10:49 AM~12569563
> *what time does all this start?
> *


WHAT TIME YOU COMING DOWN ???? HIT ME UP..



EDDIE IS DOWN FROM SAN JOSE SO STREETLOW MAGAZINE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EPIDEMIC_@Dec 31 2008, 05:21 PM~12572553
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears: ill be there but to see the hop
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 TUF BABY LAC_@Dec 31 2008, 10:38 PM~12574814
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: REPPIN THE BIGG 559 GOOD LOOKIN OUT HOMIES!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: 
<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>* 
CALI LIFE VIDEOS*


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EPIDEMIC_@Dec 31 2008, 05:46 PM~12572784
> *wat time is the hop going to start
> *


+1


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

See you guys out there!


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

Well I guess that I should get up and get dressed.....if I am gonna make it to the Hop...... :biggrin: Hoppy New Years ya'll!!!!!


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by silvercaprice_@Jan 1 2009, 08:28 AM~12576308
> *Well I guess that I should get up and get dressed.....if I am gonna make it to the Hop...... :biggrin:  Hoppy New Years ya'll!!!!!
> *


WHAT UP DOUGGY ARE YOU BRINGING YOUR 66...................


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

woke up late but im on my way :uh: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

what up supreme what time you coming over ????? Going to wash hte wagon right now......


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Jan 1 2009, 12:51 AM~12575364
> *WHAT TIME YOU COMING DOWN ????    HIT ME UP..
> EDDIE IS DOWN FROM SAN JOSE SO STREETLOW MAGAZINE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE
> *


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

any pics? I woke up wit a bad headache  :biggrin:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_FRESNO CALLI BIKE SHOW AND CAR HOPP 1/2009
_


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

_STILL POSTING_


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

]


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Jan 1 2009, 08:58 PM~12580478
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good Pics Vic!! Was Good Seeing You!


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

dam my back steel hirt's from the car hopp :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Jan 1 2009, 08:08 PM~12580566
> *Good Pics Vic!! Was Good Seeing You!
> *


_THANKS BRO, HAPPY NEW YEAR_


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jan 1 2009, 08:25 PM~12580745
> *dam my back steel hirt's from the that hopp :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


_YOU WAS ROCKIN BRO_


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Jan 1 2009, 09:27 PM~12580770
> *YOU WAS ROCKIN BRO
> *


it wont be the last time i do that!!!!!!!!!!!!!it was funnn!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jan 1 2009, 08:30 PM~12580803
> *it wont be the last time i do that!!!!!!!!!!!!!it was funnn!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


_HEY BRO, I FORGOT MY DVD HOOK ME UP._


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Jan 1 2009, 09:44 PM~12580944
> *HEY BRO, I FORGOT MY DVD HOOK ME UP.
> *


he got's to make more copy's but i hit you up when there done!!!!!!!!!!cali life vol.3 sold out today first day out!!!!!but more are comeing!!!!!!!!!! get your copy's noww :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup: to Joe and crew it was a great show, had an awesome time. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

*We got back at about 8:00pm. from Fresno a LITTLE cold but a good time to start the new year, Thanks..*


----------



## hmw99civic (Dec 16, 2007)

o got some videos
but i dont know how to post them!
can some one help me? :biggrin:


----------



## hmw99civic (Dec 16, 2007)

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=49484674 :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hmw99civic_@Jan 1 2009, 10:59 PM~12581707
> *http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=49484674 :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

i had a blast good show good hopp thanks guy's for puttin this on!..
only bad thing was i didnt get the new calilife video


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Jan 2 2009, 12:18 AM~12582220
> *i had a blast good show good hopp thanks guy's for puttin this on!..
> only bad thing was i didnt get the new calilife video
> *


CALI LIFE VOL.3 SOLD OUT I WAS WALKING AROUND TO EVERY ONE SELLING THEM BUT MORE COPY'S ARE COMEING MONDAY !!!!! DNT TRIP!!!!!!!!


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Jan 1 2009, 09:20 PM~12580694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT TURN OUT :biggrin: 
HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

GOTTA SAY IT WAS A GOOD SHOW AND GREAT WAY 2 START THE 2009 YEAR, GOOD JOB :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

good show joe cant wait tell next year. :thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

my back steel hirt's but fuck it i will do it again :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=49486166 http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=49486918


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jan 2 2009, 04:49 PM~12586838
> *my back steel hirt's but fuck it i will do it again :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=49486166 http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=49486918
> *


not working


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KIPPY_@Jan 2 2009, 04:56 PM~12586893
> *not working
> *


it work's on 559 ride's got to go to post my ride


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cali Life_@Jan 2 2009, 05:55 PM~12587393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD!!!!


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

the dvd is off the hoooooooooook tight shit good going cali life


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Jan 2 2009, 06:30 PM~12587623
> *the dvd is off the hoooooooooook tight shit good going cali life
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

great pics vic.....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## C-Lo Productions (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dadysgirl_@Jan 1 2009, 08:55 PM~12580439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so who were the winners :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Jan 2 2009, 05:30 PM~12587623
> *the dvd is off the hoooooooooook tight shit good going cali life
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :0


----------



## hmw99civic (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jan 2 2009, 12:52 AM~12582050
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro!


----------



## hmw99civic (Dec 16, 2007)

i got some mmore videos
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=49486918 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoid=49486166


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

]


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

WINNERS? :biggrin:


----------



## 1 TUF BABY LAC (Aug 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Jan 3 2009, 02:46 PM~12594229
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0
> *


DVD'S HOPPIN OFF THE CHAIN,GOOD FOOTAGE OF DEM LOW LOWS.GREAT JOS GUYZ!!KEEP IT UP........BONES........ :0 :biggrin: :0   :roflmao: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Jan 4 2009, 12:58 AM~12599390
> *WINNERS? :biggrin:
> *


were all winners;;;559


----------



## 1 TUF BABY LAC (Aug 25, 2008)

WANT THANK JOE,WAS A GOOD HOP!!B THERE NXT YR. BONES..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 TUF BABY LAC_@Jan 4 2009, 03:19 PM~12602964
> *WANT THANK JOE,WAS A GOOD HOP!!B THERE NXT YR. BONES..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 I would like to bring something next year


----------



## dadysgirl (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 4 2009, 02:22 PM~12602988
> *x2 I would like to bring something next year
> *


_X3_


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

*1.1.09 Malaga Hop!!!  
*


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cali Life_@Jan 4 2009, 06:43 PM~12604918
> *1.1.09 Malaga Hop!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: primer and lead sums that video up


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cali Life_@Jan 4 2009, 06:43 PM~12604918
> *1.1.09 Malaga Hop!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fresno Kali Lac (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 4 2009, 06:33 PM~12605572
> *:thumbsdown: primer and lead sums that video up
> *


 :scrutinize: no love 4 da 559 :dunno: cuzz i seen yo ass down here a couple times


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 4 2009, 07:33 PM~12605572
> *:thumbsdown: primer and lead sums that video up
> *


serv his ass :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 4 2009, 07:33 PM~12605572
> *:thumbsdown: primer and lead sums that video up
> *


single stage and to much lead.stuck at 75' doing bad :0 . :biggrin: how much do you way 300'plus and the other guy to. :0 I WOULDNT BE TALKING http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vZnWXooplY :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jan 4 2009, 09:56 PM~12607356
> *serv his ass :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


i just did look at the video.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

hit him with a KO :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Fresno Kali Lac (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Jan 4 2009, 09:02 PM~12607431
> *single stage and to much lead.stuck at 75' doing bad :0 . :biggrin: how much do you way 300'plus and the other guy to. :0 I WOULDNT BE TALKING http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vZnWXooplY :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :buttkick:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin: :420:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jan 4 2009, 10:05 PM~12607476
> *hit him with a KO
> *


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Jan 4 2009, 10:02 PM~12607431
> *single stage and to much lead.stuck at 75' doing bad :0 . :biggrin: how much do you way 300'plus and the other guy to. :0 I WOULDNT BE TALKING http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vZnWXooplY :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :buttkick:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: straight clownin, Fresno Kali Lac, cutlssupreme87, KIPPY, STEP UR GAME UP, LacN_Thru


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

tell him to come get spanked


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

found buttbone :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

Fresno Kali Lac, straight clownin, Cali Life, muffin_man hey there guyz


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

this is him


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jan 4 2009, 10:22 PM~12607672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


somebody told me this was him... :biggrin: :0


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Jan 4 2009, 10:29 PM~12607734
> *somebody  told me this was him... :biggrin:  :0
> *


teebone ..buttbone whatever ..


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jan 4 2009, 10:21 PM~12607662
> *Fresno Kali Lac, straight clownin, Cali Life, muffin_man                                        hey there guyz
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jan 4 2009, 10:22 PM~12607672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Jan 4 2009, 10:20 PM~12607652
> *found buttbone :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fresno Kali Lac (Nov 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Jan 4 2009, 09:20 PM~12607652
> *found buttbone :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...










this his double wide trailer dump ass right here :yes: :yes:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

thats an old video when the chain broke and it got stuck, heres a video from about a month ago http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOeJfZjywMk  



> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Jan 5 2009, 12:02 AM~12607431
> *single stage and to much lead.stuck at 75' doing bad :0 . :biggrin: how much do you way 300'plus and the other guy to. :0 I WOULDNT BE TALKING http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vZnWXooplY :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :buttkick:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jan 4 2009, 11:50 PM~12608519
> *thats an old video when the chain broke and it got stuck, heres a video from about a month ago http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOeJfZjywMk
> *


STEEL NOT ENUFF!!! IT NEED'S MORE INCHES :0 :0 :0


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

whens the next hop out there?



> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jan 5 2009, 02:14 AM~12608680
> *STEEL NOT ENUFF!!! IT NEED'S MORE INCHES :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jan 5 2009, 12:52 AM~12608868
> *whens the next hop out there?
> *


WHY WHAT YOU GOT HOMIE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fresno Kali Lac (Nov 29, 2008)

right now........................im gonna hop my ass to bed


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i hear that, im tired! lol 

i have a single pump caprice....


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

*;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;;;*


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jan 5 2009, 12:52 AM~12608868
> *whens the next hop out there?
> *


x2


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jan 5 2009, 12:14 AM~12608680
> *STEEL NOT ENUFF!!! IT NEED'S MORE INCHES :0  :0  :0
> *


more inches for what? that primed out elco with no front end? this is lowriding not junkyards warriors. lets see some impalas doing close to 90 then come talk to me.


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

100 pluse and steel come's back down!!!!!!


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Jan 4 2009, 10:02 PM~12607431
> *single stage and to much lead.stuck at 75' doing bad :0 . :biggrin: how much do you way 300'plus and the other guy to. :0 I WOULDNT BE TALKING http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vZnWXooplY :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :buttkick:  :roflmao:
> *


to much weight :0 :0 and im knot talking about the driver :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 5 2009, 09:44 AM~12610163
> *more inches for what? that primed out elco with no front end? this is lowriding not junkyards warriors. lets see some impalas doing close to 90 then come talk to me.
> *


we build our own shit come get spanged :biggrin: we dont need hand outs.. :0 :biggrin: dont for get to bring your dogs..







..pussybone..buttbone... legbone ..dickbone ..what ever they call you..come get it.. :biggrin:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 5 2009, 09:44 AM~12610163
> *more inches for what? that primed out elco with no front end? this is lowriding not junkyards warriors. lets see some impalas doing close to 90 then come talk to me.
> *


you mean close to 80'' :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 5 2009, 06:01 AM~12609368
> *x2
> *


what you got to bring!!!!!!!!


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jan 5 2009, 01:12 AM~12608953
> *i hear that, im tired! lol
> 
> i have a single pump caprice....
> *


oright next hop out here you guyz should come if not we will come to you!!!!!!!!we will be serving number's like the dmv!!!!!!!!!now serving number!!!!!###### is this your car








:0 :0 :0


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Jan 5 2009, 11:58 AM~12611179
> *you mean close to 80'' :biggrin:
> *


top of that stick was 85'' + and i cleared it by 4-6 inches you do the math. LIke I said lets see some clean cars not the junkyard warriors. guess you guys havent figured out how to do it with impalas yet?


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

the sky's da limit


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

yup, thats mine. backyard built, and has a V8 motor



> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jan 5 2009, 02:03 PM~12611222
> *oright next hop out here you guyz should come if not we will come to you!!!!!!!!we will be serving number's like the dmv!!!!!!!!!now serving number!!!!!######                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  is this your car
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jan 5 2009, 12:17 PM~12611350
> *yup, thats mine. backyard built, and has a V8 motor
> *


these are all back yard built street car's all hand's on no shop here!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jan 5 2009, 12:17 PM~12611350
> *yup, thats mine. backyard built, and has a V8 motor
> *


 backyard built :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jan 5 2009, 12:17 PM~12611350
> *yup, thats mine. backyard built, and has a V8 motor
> *


when the next hopp out there!!!!!!!! let us know we will be there to do some damage!!!!!!!!!street car's single & double's!!!! hopper's single & double's! bigbody's or gbody's !!!!!we got them!ready to play !!!!!!!in stock!!!!!!straight out the back yard!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jan 5 2009, 12:25 PM~12611418
> *these are all back yard built street car's all hand's on no shop here!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i hear you bro, was always too broke to take my cars to a shop so had to learn in the backyard! lol im just glad to see theres more hoppers out there!



> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jan 5 2009, 02:25 PM~12611418
> *these are all back yard built street car's all hand's on no shop here!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jan 5 2009, 12:36 PM~12611540
> *i hear you bro,  was always too broke to take my cars to a shop so had to learn in the backyard! lol im just glad to see theres more hoppers out there!
> *


same here :yessad: :yessad: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Jan 5 2009, 12:36 PM~12611539
> *
> 
> 
> ...










back yard built


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

backyard single pump street car..


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jan 5 2009, 12:33 PM~12611500
> *when the next hopp out there!!!!!!!! let us know we will be there to do some damage!!!!!!!!!street car's single & double's!!!! hopper's single & double's! bigbody's or gbody's !!!!!we got them!ready to play !!!!!!!in stock!!!!!!straight out the back yard!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you were yapping this and that in the topics about the hop at sams back in dec where were you guys then?


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 5 2009, 12:49 PM~12611657
> *you were yapping this and that in the topics about the hop at sams back in dec where were you guys then?
> *


there was no money there so why go!!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

looks like a good size backyard! :thumbsup: we built a 2 car garage in mine so i could do shit whenever, heres pics


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jan 5 2009, 12:57 PM~12611729
> *looks like a good size backyard!  :thumbsup: we built a 2 car garage in mine so i could do shit whenever, heres pics
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jan 5 2009, 12:03 PM~12611222
> *oright next hop out here you guyz should come if not we will come to you!!!!!!!!we will be serving number's like the dmv!!!!!!!!!now serving number!!!!!######                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   is this your car
> 
> 
> ...


it does a lot better now then what you see in the pic


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jan 5 2009, 11:32 AM~12610942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: looks stuck to me correct me if im wrong


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 5 2009, 03:04 PM~12612837
> *:nono: looks stuck to me correct me if im wrong
> *


its stuck for sure! :thumbsdown:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jan 5 2009, 12:51 PM~12611678
> *there was no money there so  why  go!!!!!!!! :0  :0
> *


250 a class I know cause it was in my pocket for double and my homies for single


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 5 2009, 03:04 PM~12612837
> *:nono: looks stuck to me correct me if im wrong
> *


no i think it just your face!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 5 2009, 04:12 PM~12613488
> *250 a class I know cause it was in my pocket for double and my homies for single
> *


i guess we would of came HOME with $500 that day dammm we SHOULD of went!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jan 5 2009, 06:37 PM~12614916
> *i guess we would of came HOME with $500 that day dammm we SHOULD of went!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


doubt it there was a no getting stuck rule


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 5 2009, 08:41 PM~12616609
> *doubt it there was a no getting stuck rule
> *


NO NEED TO GET STUCK TO BET 75 TO 80 INCHES!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :0 :0 :0


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VEIHCEyP7VE...player_embedded :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0LOOK'S GOOD :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

himbone
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BIG PANDULCE (Oct 14, 2005)

Trying to info on that 3 car trailer from Joe can someone send me a pm

Thanks..


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

41chev
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

i see too much shit talking, 


bullshit aside, and next show yall should set something up


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jan 5 2009, 12:57 PM~12611729
> *looks like a good size backyard!  :thumbsup: we built a 2 car garage in mine so i could do shit whenever, heres pics
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 5 2009, 11:14 PM~12618740
> *i see too much shit talking,
> bullshit aside, and next show yall should set something up
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 5 2009, 11:14 PM~12618740
> *i see too much shit talking,
> bullshit aside, and next show yall should set something up
> *










WHO ARE YOU!!WHAT YOU GOT FOR THIS!!!!


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

Dam u homies put it down 4 new years too bad I missed it. Nice hoppers in da 559 putting it down


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 5 2009, 04:12 PM~12613488
> *250 a class I know cause it was in my pocket for double and my homies for single
> *


250 we gave 400 for new years and even seperated shop cars from street cars cant make it any easier for the shy hoppers and gave $$ for bags suprised no body showed except for the 559 but i sure got 100000000 pms about the rules i dont got a hopper but we throw about 3 or 4 hops a year and always give goooood money we can bring up last year but the last hop was in jan no out of towners tooooooooooooooooooooo worried about the rules well there same every where im not talkin shit just calling it how i see it from the other side
got love for all street riders sorry if i hurt any bodys feelings but just do th damn thang ps im sure del toro wouldnt mind letn hoppers meet at his shop in los banos its the middle just a thought


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

what up gilllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllly


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jan 6 2009, 02:13 AM~12619860
> *
> 
> 
> ...






AND IT DOESNT MATTER WHAT I GOT, AS LONG AS YOU HAVE A 32 INCH LOCK UP IN DA REAR AND YOU DONT HAVE A PEICE OF SHIT...


ITS ALL GOOD WIT ME.. LIKE I SAID BEFORE LET THE CARS DO THE SHIT TALKING.......


HIT ME UP ON DA NEXT SHOW.. IM READY WHEN U ARE     

TALK ALL THE SHIT YOU WANT.. THIS IS MY LAST POST.. LET THE CAR TALK HOMIE


----------



## PANIC-5150 (Feb 8, 2008)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 6 2009, 05:56 PM~12625410
> *
> AND IT DOESNT MATTER WHAT I GOT, AS LONG AS YOU HAVE A 32 INCH LOCK UP IN DA REAR AND YOU DONT HAVE A PEICE OF SHIT...
> ITS ALL GOOD WIT ME..  LIKE I SAID BEFORE LET THE CARS DO THE SHIT TALKING.......
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Jan 6 2009, 03:23 PM~12623852
> *250  we gave 400 for new years and even seperated shop cars from street cars cant make it any easier for the shy hoppers  and gave $$ for bags  suprised no body showed except for the 559 but i sure got 100000000 pms about the rules i dont got a hopper but we throw about 3 or 4 hops a year and always give goooood money we can bring up last year but the last hop was in jan no out of towners tooooooooooooooooooooo  worried about the rules well there same every where im not talkin shit just calling it how i see it from the other side
> got love for all street riders sorry if i hurt any bodys feelings but just do th damn thang  ps im sure del toro wouldnt mind letn hoppers meet  at his shop in los banos its the middle just a thought
> *


i hopped last year at the show at the mall in the 559 :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY 94 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 6 2009, 09:34 PM~12627134
> *i hopped last year at the show at the mall in the 559 :biggrin:
> *


MAD PROPS 559 MAD PROPS JEN AND TIM DOING THERE THANG 
SOME OF THE RIDES NEED PAINT BUT I DONT THINK THEY WILL THAT WAY TO MUCH LONGER THERES THIS HOMIE IN TOWN HOOKING IT UP REPRESENT


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 6 2009, 05:56 PM~12625410
> *
> AND IT DOESNT MATTER WHAT I GOT, AS LONG AS YOU HAVE A 32 INCH LOCK UP IN DA REAR AND YOU DONT HAVE A PEICE OF SHIT...
> ITS ALL GOOD WIT ME..  LIKE I SAID BEFORE LET THE CARS DO THE SHIT TALKING.......
> ...



RELAX KILLER!.. :0


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jan 6 2009, 08:34 PM~12627134
> *i hopped last year at the show at the mall in the 559 :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 6 2009, 05:56 PM~12625410
> *
> AND IT DOESNT MATTER WHAT I GOT, AS LONG AS YOU HAVE A 32 INCH LOCK UP IN DA REAR AND YOU DONT HAVE A PEICE OF SHIT...
> ITS ALL GOOD WIT ME..  LIKE I SAID BEFORE LET THE CARS DO THE SHIT TALKING.......
> ...


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 6 2009, 05:56 PM~12625410
> *
> AND IT DOESNT MATTER WHAT I GOT, AS LONG AS YOU HAVE A 32 INCH LOCK UP IN DA REAR AND YOU DONT HAVE A PEICE OF SHIT...
> ITS ALL GOOD WIT ME..  LIKE I SAID BEFORE LET THE CARS DO THE SHIT TALKING.......
> ...


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Jan 7 2009, 07:17 AM~12630883
> *
> 
> 
> ...




ohhhh please no not the regal hno: hno: hno: :tears: hno: 














































































:roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 7 2009, 11:31 AM~12632550
> *ohhhh please no not the regal hno:  hno:  hno:  :tears:  hno:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 7 2009, 11:31 AM~12632550
> *ohhhh please no not the regal hno:  hno:  hno:  :tears:  hno:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 7 2009, 11:31 AM~12632550
> *ohhhh please no not the regal hno:  hno:  hno:  :tears:  hno:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by straight clownin_@Jan 7 2009, 07:45 PM~12637518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 7 2009, 11:31 AM~12632550
> *ohhhh please no not the regal hno:  hno:  hno:  :tears:  hno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jan 6 2009, 05:56 PM~12625410
> *
> AND IT DOESNT MATTER WHAT I GOT, AS LONG AS YOU HAVE A 32 INCH LOCK UP IN DA REAR AND YOU DONT HAVE A PEICE OF SHIT...
> ITS ALL GOOD WIT ME..  LIKE I SAID BEFORE LET THE CARS DO THE SHIT TALKING.......
> ...



WOW!!! Killa clam down it's all fun if ya go PM will roll together.


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 7 2009, 08:02 PM~12637680
> *WOW!!! Killa clam down it's all fun if ya go PM will roll together.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jan 7 2009, 08:02 PM~12637680
> *WOW!!! Killa clam down it's all fun if ya go PM will roll together.
> *


keep us posted we may take a ride if there is some bbq at then end :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jan 7 2009, 07:58 PM~12637655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks like empire customs in az?


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 8 2009, 10:25 AM~12642464
> *looks like empire customs in az?
> *


your pic look's like that blood in blood out movie!!!!!!!


----------



## UCEFAMILY 94 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jan 8 2009, 11:25 AM~12642464
> *looks like empire customs in az?
> *


YEA THATS JAYS PLACE VISITING IN MARCH :0 :0 :biggrin: WHAT UP HIMBONE MAN UR 4 BEEN LOOKING NICE ON THE BUMPER


----------



## UCEFAMILY 94 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jan 8 2009, 03:10 PM~12644186
> *your pic look's like that blood in blood out movie!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 PUROS VATO LOCO POR VIDA HOMES WHAT UP IVAN MAN HOMIE WHERE DID U LEARN TO PAINT YOU BEEN DOING UP SOME RIDES HOMIE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Jan 7 2009, 07:58 PM~12637655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

SMELLS LIKE A BUNCH OF BULLSHIT N HERE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## straight clownin (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHEVYMAN71/64_@Jan 8 2009, 08:19 PM~12647325
> *SMELLS LIKE A BUNCH OF BULLSHIT N HERE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *










:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------

